# Making it diffiicult!



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

I dont know about ya all but my V makes house cleaning difficult! Cleaning the house normal just took a couple of hrs (I'm a deep cleaner). And now it takes me almost all day. Jack is always wanting to "help" or play or is just in the way. When doing laundry he is running away with clothes. Forget about sweeping!! He attacks the broom, thinks its a game. Then he grabs a toy and drops its and gives me those puppy eyes. I feel bad so I play with him getting off track.

How does your V makes things more difficult then it used to be?


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Lindsey, I remember the first time Oso sit-stayed through a vacuum of the whole house. I was so proud of him. Cleaning is definitely something that is harder and it takes a pretty calm dog to last two hours. We end up putting Oso in his crate when we do a deep clean. Best to go for a LONG run/play session before cleaning time 

Stretching/yoga is difficult. Lots of licking and rubbing. We are working on it, but I feel so bad giving him a time out for licking my husband's face. Today I did, we had already told Oso to leave it. After that he was so good jumping OVER my husband, haha. Still an interesting stretch.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine were all that way as puppies. Try and make the bed and they would leap on it. Lay on the clothes I was folding. Pounce of the mop or broom. They could make a game out of any work. Sometimes I let them do it, other times (bathroom cleaners) I crated them. I found if I crated them and got my work done it left more time to spend with them outdoors.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin has been helpful with housework since day one...

http://youtu.be/yam8rLmcJfI


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Lindsey! clean my house and I will watch the V 2/1


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

House work is not a problem if you use a hands free leash (attached to your waist) and ignore the dog. Just work away. 
Free leash is the secret tool I used to domesticate Sam. Two months of that and he's golden. Harder at the beginning but makes vaccuuming super easy. 
http://www.buddysys.com/


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Working in the garden is also difficult. My Mac is okay for a bit and then once bored does all the things he knows he shouldn't be doing so that he can get my attention. I ussually have about an hour and then he is bored so he starts going into the flower beds, digging up grass, or the worst chewing on plants!!!


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

R said:


> Lindsey! clean my house and I will watch the V 2/1


Yeah I bet you would like that!!!

Jack was afraid of the vacuum at first and now he rans, jumps, and barks at it. He thinks he is a bad ass now ???. I would normally clean on Thursday when my husband was gone, because its not like he helped anyway. Was just in the way. Now it does matter when I do it because Jack is right there with me. Mopping the floor is probably the funniest though. I have horrible wooden floors that dry with streakes. I dont like that. So I have to wash and dry at the same time. Well, Jack thinks I am planning with him when I drag those cloths back and forth and back and forth. Super funny. But makes mopping the floors pointless. ;D


----------



## mollys mum (Feb 3, 2012)

Molly is afraid of the hoover - and I'm keeping that way because she takes herself off out of the way!
Mopping, bed changing, sweeping - all impossible.
I haven't tried the gardening yet, but I suspect that's going to be the same.
Oh and I've had a few toilet rolls to re-roll back up again!

Ah well, I never liked cleaning anyway


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

In the beginning it seemed like I couldn't get anything done. Jumping on folded clothes. The first one on the clean sheets. Attacking the vacuum, swifter, and lawn mower. Knocking over bowls when I was cooking. But a year later and ESP the last few weeks it's like we own a different dog. One thing that helps? Lay some kibble on the vacuum and let 'em eat it. Ie, vacuum means good things and barking will stop!


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

My girl loves to take my underwear and bring them downstairs, especially when company is over.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I used to be an obsessive compulsive cleaner. Owning 2 v's will cure you of that quick!! Whenever I turn on the washer they (not Riley right now) come running because they want to SEE in the washer so they are climbing on top of the laundry filled baskets and then they find interesting socks and underwear to run off with. And I gave up on keeping a **** and span kitchen floor.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I had a life once - Now I have TWO LOL


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We tried to paint with a Vizsla :'(

He behaved so well; we were absolutely sure he will stay on his day bed :-[ Hmmm, that latex on the wall is tasty


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jack used to be afraid of the lawn mower and now it loves it. He runs around my husband as he mows. Now he runs up and down the fence line when my neighbor mows! Same with the vaccum. 

Mopping the floor is a lost cause. They ended up looking worse than when I started. :-[


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby absolutely hates/scared stiff of the vacuum, I've tried putting treats on it for her, had it on low power setting etc, but she won't have it. I'm gonna have to do a lot more socialisation with her I think as I don't want her to be nervy.


----------

